# Would you be mad?



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

If you had gotten to a spot and paddled up on top of a bunch mullet/bait getting killed and started fishin then 45 minutes later you have some guys roll up with the engine blowing throwing cast nets? I know I don't own the water but it seems a bit disrespectful and rude to roll up on someone that is trying to be quiet and IS catching fish with your engine blowing and start throwing nets.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd be a bit upset, how close were they to you?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

30 yards roughly


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

here we go again, okay, yeah I would be mad, but I would be happy I had 45 minutes if action too.

here comes the "he had a right to the bait too" and the "if you don't like it, MOVE" stuff. 
sorry, I may have gotten out of the wrong side of the bed today. but, please.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Well I didn't say anything because in the end nothing would change and it would just be a pissing contest. I just found it a bit rude. I did pick up and run to another spot but damn there is a lot of water out there why wouldn't he just go on to another spot. Why should I be the one to move?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

welcome to inshore fishing. I have seen (and had) people run with 15-20 feet of me. cut my lines with their props, i mean even off shore I have had people get their anchor line tangled with mine. I guess it's just fishing in the Gulf and bay.

Someone sees your on a few fish, or bait and they want some action too...... so move on over..... yup, i did get up on the wrong side.....


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, I would be irritated. People now a days don't have respect. However, I will take time to mention that I went out with Murph (Deeplines) once last year and he was very considerate of other boaters, giving them a wide berth and giving them more than enough room. He had planned on fishing one spot, saw another boater there and headed out another few miles to a different spot.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I think it wouldn't have bothered me had I been casting nets after mullet but we were trying to catch what was eating them the reds and specs. So we were trying to be quiet.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> Well I didn't say anything because in the end nothing would change and it would just be a pissing contest. I just found it a bit rude. I did pick up and run to another spot but damn there is a lot of water out there why wouldn't he just go on to another spot. Why should I be the one to move?


These types have done what they did to you, to others. So many times now that they think it is the way to do it. They do not get scolded or told to *&%$off and so they do it again.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

IMO there is no excuse for pulling up right on top of someone who is fishing a certain area (within reason)...find another spot and come back later to that spot if you really want to fish there. First come first serve...


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

One thing that I have learned over the years is if your fishing big schools of mullet in escambia bay. The mullet fisherman are not far away. I don't like it however they are just trying to make a living and not ruining you morning for fun. On the other hand if it's a big fancy bay boat and not a mullet fisherman I would be upset. Try to stay more in the sound there are a lot less mullet guys over there.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

This was on the bayside of Ft Pickens


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

That area will get worse than any here soon. That is where all the mullet show up this time of year and the yellow row mullet. Those are the big money fish. The yellow row mullet are the holy grail to mullet fisherman they will chase them around the pass and fort Pickens all fall.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

So if you are a commerical mullet fisherman it is OK but if you are out having fun it's not. Yea I understand now


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think these guys were commercial guys. They were in what appeared to be a flat bottom 18 foot or so Carolina skiff with a t-top. I guess they could have been though idk.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Next time they show up and booger it up for you make sure to cut a couple doughnuts when ya leave. I always make a wide berth of anyone fishing,but if you pull right up beside me I will crank up and make all kinds of racket leaving.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> Next time they show up and booger it up for you make sure to cut a couple doughnuts when ya leave. I always make a wide berth of anyone fishing,but if you pull right up beside me I will crank up and make all kinds of racket leaving.


What a great idea, wish I would have thought of this yesterday LOL

I think I am too nice and give people toO much credit


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

submariner said:


> So if you are a commerical mullet fisherman it is OK but if you are out having fun it's not. Yea I understand now


I said I don't have a problem with it! You might be a dick and everything bothers you and you think you own the water way. I do not know! So is it ok to me yes I don't have a problem with someone making a living!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*the point is*



Flatspro said:


> I said I don't have a problem with it! You might be a dick and everything bothers you and you think you own the water way. I do not know! So is it ok to me yes I don't have a problem with someone making a living!


 The point is simple ; the same rules should apply to everyone. the water is public, but it is assumed the first ones there have certain rights. Of course there are those that think:whistling: earning a dollar is important than treating others fairly.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> Next time they show up and booger it up for you make sure to cut a couple doughnuts when ya leave. I always make a wide berth of anyone fishing,but if you pull right up beside me I will crank up and make all kinds of racket leaving.


 i agree with this 100%. and i would rather it be a recreational angler do it than a commercial guy. the commercial guys can keep all kinds of shit we cant and that pisses me off. i know it aint their fault but still.


----------



## Kennskie85 (Jul 8, 2012)

I wade a lot in escambia bay and it never fails if someone in a boat sees you catching fish they come get right up on you, that I think is very rude I mean come on your in a boat and I'm wading just a little respect is all I'm asking for. (no disrespect to anyone fishing out of a boat just sayin...)


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

its called the bent rod pattern. A lot of folks don't have the money or time to devote to going out and doing the research themselves, so at the first sign of somebody else may be on some fish, here they come. You can scold em, tell em they are wrong, and youd like a lil respect. But short of ending up in jail for shooting at them , or ramming them with your boat, theres not much you can do. If you have kids on board, then just pick up and leave, or wait till they leave , then use it to teach the kid that was wrong of that person so they will know when they have a boat of thier own some day.

Basnbud


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I would never fish someones spot while they are fishing it ESP wading/kayak fishermen. But I will come close ask them how they are doing and maybe work that area the next time I am out. It's part of research and development


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It's pretty common on big school of reds inside and outside the pass. The guides do it all the time. Just be courteous as the school passes you by... idle away, drive way around, then approach again at idle from an edge near the front but not right in front.

They've got it down pretty well.

Jim


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Agree with first come..... I'm in a yak, and fish often with a couple others from this forum mainly one, but we obviously have some etiquette, and don't squeeze up on anyone and to be throwing nets? I mean damn, is it that hard to find baitballs to throw on?? Like I said, I'm in a yak and pedaling but run across quite a few on every trip. IMHO, that's very rude and can most definately warrant a rude response in return. I by no means head out to fight someone while I'm on the water, but a little common courtesy goes along way and for fellow fisherman,i don't think that's too much to give, or ask for.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

its usually some jackass ******* that is out there once a month that does that. usually the more experienced fisherman don't do this. I hate that crap too


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I'd just tie on a cob jig and cast away at the nice boat


----------

